# Alright do me



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Guys ladies everyone

I don't know where to begin with researching. 
any ideas??


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I see you have ISTP as your type. One thing I noticed that you said doesn't fit with ISTP is caring if people like you or not. But I could be wrong because I am new to this too.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

yes that's very true. 
I try to tell myelf I dont care what others think of me, but I really do


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

I need to change that to unknown. my last score was ISTP. but I've had several different letters.you?


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

I always get INTP or ISTP.

What other types do you get?
Did you read on the thread I posted about typing me? Click on the links one of the people posted. The functions link helped me particularity. Figure out which ones you use and that will narrow it down.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

really? my F and T flip the most but I've had my S and N flip also, and my J and P flip sometimes.
I always get an I. 

When I took the tests a couple years ago, I always got INFJ. But not lately. 
I'll check out your thread!


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep, sound about like daman so far...  I'm reading this thread too from now on, so if you want to post any specific questions here to me, feel free to do so.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Start by looking in the Articles section of the forum. Also look at the Cognitive Functions area. That should be good for getting you started; once you've looked through there and gotten some ideas, you may be better equipped to seek focused typing help.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Start by looking in the Articles section of the forum. Also look at the Cognitive Functions area. That should be good for getting you started; once you've looked through there and gotten some ideas, you may be better equipped to seek focused typing help.


Thanks! I'll be back ! :happy:


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

penchant said:


> Yep, sound about like daman so far...  I'm reading this thread too from now on, so if you want to post any specific questions here to me, feel free to do so.


ESFJ maybe.. I still have work to do on researching this though.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Like Penchant said, one test is not validity enough to appropriately identify my personality type. It doesn't sound exactly like me. sigh


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

You could try answering these questions, to give us some general idea of what kind of person you are like...

1. When working on a project where do you place your emphasis? the process of putting it together? or the final product? (Do you experiment with your perspectives to create ideas? )

2. Are you a realist? Are you more of a no nonsense type of person? (I find these people like to call bullshit on everything)

3. Would you say you make decisions quickly? or do you take a while coming to a conclusion, because you hope you're not missing some vital information that will change your mind?

4. Do you ever experience nostalgia? For instance being able to completely remember a mood of a past experience/time?

5. Are you of the rebellious sort? The sort who rebels for no reason other than to rebel against authority?

6. When watching a film and critiquing it? Do you critique it based on details in the film, for instance on how you thought a certain portion of it was un-realistic (or something along those lines) or based on the idea or point they were trying to get across/how well they got it across? (It can be a combination of both sometimes too) (an example would be for example, critiquing Passion of the Christ, do you think the movies retarded because no one can live as long as he did with that much blood loss, or because of the fundamental errors the movie makes when trying to make its point, and the way it tries to connect the audience to that point?)

7. When debating with others, do you ever get the feeling or state for that matter, that you can see where your opponent is coming from? For instance I have gotten into arguments over things I honestly don't believe (or could care less if it were true), but it all started when someone would tell me about a certain topic and how this certain stance is stupid.Then I would say well, I can see why they'd think that or how it could be possible, then they'd start arguing with me as if I had a stake in it.... Do you feel you do anything like that?

8. Do you notice symbols in the world, do you ever try and wrap the symbol back to an idea that you believe?

9. Are you hurt by criticisms? Do you get personally offended when people try and criticize you? or are you thick skinned?

9b. What kind of criticism hurts you the most?

10. Say for example your learning about cameras in school, would you be more inclined to go home right away and read a whole shit load on cameras so you feel confident in your knowledge of cameras? or would you feel perfectly comfortable when the teacher calls on people to come try it out, to just hop up there and start using it?

11. When you are out do you worry about how people will interpret any action you take? (sort of in a seinfeld sort of way, where they over analyze actions people make, trying to find their true motivation) Do you feel a sort of pressure from this?

12. In a classroom setting do you ever find yourself helping other people out with projects or homework when you see their struggling? Do you do this to make yourself feel more comfortable?

13. Do you find yourself ranting to your friends about how a certain something could have been done way easier? Or how someone went about doing something (anything like a project,work,etc.) was really stupid and you could have done it way better and in a more simple fashion?

14. how does your average day go in general,

15. what things do you value the most,

16. what things regularly bug you,

17. what do you value most in other people and what qualities do you find most repulsive in others,

18. how do you evaluate people in general,

19. how do you arrive at your decisions,

20. what factors are you most likely to pay attention to when deciding on things. 

21. Any peculiarities that you have noticed about your personality? 

22. Anything that makes you stand out from other people that you know? 

23. What do you yourself think are your strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

penchant said:


> You could try answering these questions, to give us some general idea of what kind of person you are like...
> 
> 1. When working on a project where do you place your emphasis? *the process of putting it together*? or the final product? (Do you experiment with your perspectives to create ideas? )
> 
> ...


Answers in bold.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

You do sound rather ESFJ-ish. Definitely Fe somewhere in your top two functions, and you seem like an Extrovert (very certain) as well as a Sensor (pretty certain), so....I'd say ESFJ is entirely plausible.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

may be ESFP also ... from your answers I get that you are more of sensor than intuitive and definitely a feeler so xSFx but first and last letter I am not certain about so read ESFP profiles also, may be you can relate

ESFJ profiles:
ESFJ Profile
ESFJ - Jung Type Descriptions
Personality Types - ESFJ
ESFJ Personality Types

ESFP profiles:
ESFP Profile
ESFP - Jung Type Descriptions
Personality Types - ESFP
ESFP Personality Types


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

drodri01 said:


> I always get an I.


So possibly ISFJ... What do you relate to and not relate to in the descriptions of ISFJ?


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

agokcen said:


> You do sound rather ESFJ-ish. Definitely Fe somewhere in your top two functions, and you seem like an Extrovert (very certain) as well as a Sensor (pretty certain), so....I'd say ESFJ is entirely plausible.


Agokcen,

I read some on the Ne and FI and Fe and ....ect.. but haven't had time to wrap my head in it. Would you be able to tell me what they mean or "link" me :wink:


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

21. Any peculiarities that you have noticed about your personality? oh yeah , see #22

22. Anything that makes you stand out from other people that you know? Guys/Gals, I totally forgot. Um I didn't want to share this all over the world but what the hey... I do character voices for my Boston terriers. (in other words, I pretend like my pup has a voice and a say so in matters) Butttt I have to be happy and in a good mood and I only do it around my husband and nephews. I use to do it when I was younger around my youngest brother.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Day 2-10/18/10-Taken after work. In a good mood. In a focused mood. 


Well man, I didn't know I couldn't keep the last one. Before I had ESFJ (THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF TODAY's TEST) RIDDLE ME THAT my friends... Okay, hold on tight, I have some more tests and reading to delve into....


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

drodri01 said:


> Day 2-10/18/10-Taken after work. In a good mood. In a focused mood.
> 
> 
> Well man, I didn't know I couldn't keep the last one. Before I had ESFJ (THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF TODAY's TEST) RIDDLE ME THAT my friends... Okay, hold on tight, I have some more tests and reading to delve into....


INTP

Recognising Stress
As stress increases, 'learned behaviour' tends to give way to the natural style, so the INTP will behave more according to type when under greater stress. For example, in a crisis, the INTP might: 

withdraw to think about the central issue that needs attention 
suggest various ideas, and use the feedback received to support the intellectual analysis 
debate the issue from an intellectual point of view, and leave it very late before making a decision 
criticise others efforts and ignore their feelings 
Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INTP's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESFJ. Example characteristics are: 

expressing intense negative emotions towards others 
being very sensitive to criticism 
becoming preoccupied with details, without any logical basis 
interpreting facts or events in a very subjective way 
The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. The INTP may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

vel said:


> may be ESFP also ... from your answers I get that you are more of sensor than intuitive and definitely a feeler so xSFx but first and last letter I am not certain about so read ESFP profiles also, may be you can relate
> 
> ESFJ profiles:
> ESFJ Profile
> ...


GREAT links!!!! I think I'm on to something, but not ESFJ or ESFP... Maybe they are my shadow to INTP or INTJ ???


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

drodri01 said:


> GREAT links!!!! I think I'm on to something, but not ESFJ or ESFP... Maybe they are my shadow to INTP or INTJ ???


Well what would you say is your dominant function. Extraverted feeling Fe? Introverted thinking Ti? Or introverted intuition Ni?

Fe is dominant for ESFJ and ENFJ and auxiliary to ISFJ and INFJ. These four personality types would be able to relate to this function the most.

Introverted thinking is dominant for ISTP and INTP and auxiliary for ENTP and ESTP. There four types would be able to relate to this function the most.

Ni is dominant for INTJs and INFJs.

So if you read descriptions of the function which ones can you relate to the best? Which ones can you understand the easiest and see in yourself? Ti, Fe, Ni?
ENFP Wiki
MBTI characteristics & 16 Personality Types
Function Attitude
Intro to function theory: personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/24032-intro-function-theory-more-detailed-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

This may take you some time to read through but it is really best way to confirm you type - studying functions and deciding which ones you use the most in your everyday thinking and decision making.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Infp*



penchant said:


> So possibly ISFJ... What do you relate to and not relate to in the descriptions of ISFJ?


Penchant, It's uncanny the familiarity of not only the posts in INFP's forum but the descriptions of INFP matched me to a T. And my husband agreed with almost everything on the list, as well as I.... 

Now from one of the posts, I forgot which one, I did this experiment and picked the characteristics that matched me from the lists below and got ISFP. 

Extravert Characteristics 

* Gregarious 
Assertive
* Talkative
Social/outgoing
Likes groups, parties, etc.
* Energized by interaction
* Expressive & enthusiastic
Volunteers personal information
* Distractable
Has many friends
* Easy to approach 

E-6

Introvert Characteristics

Energized by time alone
* Private
* Keeps to self
Quiet
* Deliberate
* Internally aware
* Fewer friends
* Prefer smaller groups
* Independent
Not socially inclined
Enjoys solitude
* Thinks before speaking

I-8


Sensing Characteristics

Concrete
* Realistic
* Lives in the present
* Aware of surroundings
Notices details
Practical
Goes by senses
* Factual 

S-4

Intuitive Characteristics

* Future-focused
* Sees possibilities
Inventive
* Imaginitive
* Deep
* Abstract
Idealistic
* Complicated
* Theoretical

N-7

Thinking Characteristics

* Logical
* Objective
* Decides with head
* Wants truth
* Rational
Impersonal
Critical
Thick-skinned
Firm with people
* Driven by thought 

T-6

Feeling Characteristics

* Decides with heart
* Dislikes conflict
Passionate
* Driven by emotion
* Gentle
* Easily hurt
* Empathetic
* Caring of others
* Warm

F-8

Judging Characteristics

* Decisive
Controlled
* Good at finishing
* Organized
Structured
Scheduled
Quick at tasks
* Responsible
* Likes closure
* Makes plans 

J-6


Perceiving Characteristics

* Adaptable
* Relaxed
* Disorganized
Care-free
* Spontaneous
Changes tracks midway
* Keeps options open
* Procrastinates
* Dislikes routine
* Flexible

P-8

--------------------------INFP
I-8
E-6

N-7
S-4

F-8
T-6

P-8
J-6

--------------------the INFP fits me so well, but I don't remember receiving this letter combination from any test results --------------my husband who knows me best said INFP sounded like the ONE or ISTJ


any thoughts , any logical explanations...??


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

drodri01 said:


> Alright do me


69 or cowgirl?


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

MBTI characteristics & 16 Personality Types
Hey, so if you had to pick between Te,Fi and Ti,Fe which would you pick?
And between Se,Ni and Ne,Si?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

drodri01 said:


> Penchant, It's uncanny the familiarity of not only the posts in INFP's forum but the descriptions of INFP matched me to a T. And my husband agreed with almost everything on the list, as well as I....
> 
> Now from one of the posts, I forgot which one, I did this experiment and picked the characteristics that matched me from the lists below and got INFP.
> 
> ...


Re-reading your 22 answers, I think they would be very compatible with INFP. My wife is INFP, but types as ISTJ at work. I don't think that the mistyping is really due to similarites in the types, but rather that some INFPs would very much like to be ISTJs instead, at least in some situations. As for INTP, it can be hard to distinguish it from INFP.

Since you feel that you fit in with the INFPs, I think that is much more important than any standardized test. What you could do, is revisit all the posts you have made so far in this thread, and see if there is anything there that makes you feel INFP might not be your best fit. Also check out the ISFP descriptions and visit the ISFP forum, as I understand ISFP and INFP can be very similar.

Any of you other guys disagree?


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

God said:


> 69 or cowgirl?


I thought my title would catch more responses like that .. Bravo! I choose cowgirl.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

vel said:


> Well what would you say is your dominant function. Extraverted feeling Fe? Introverted thinking Ti? Or introverted intuition Ni?
> 
> Fe is dominant for ESFJ and ENFJ and auxiliary to ISFJ and INFJ. These four personality types would be able to relate to this function the most.
> 
> ...


Can Si be a dominant one ? From MBTI characteristics & 16 Personality Types , I instantly related to the Si


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

penchant said:


> Re-reading your 22 answers, I think they would be very compatible with INFP. My wife is INFP, but types as ISTJ at work. I don't think that the mistyping is really due to similarites in the types, but rather that some INFPs would very much like to be ISTJs instead, at least in some situations. As for INTP, it can be hard to distinguish it from INFP.
> 
> Since you feel that you fit in with the INFPs, I think that is much more important than any standardized test. What you could do, is revisit all the posts you have made so far in this thread, and see if there is anything there that makes you feel INFP might not be your best fit. Also check out the ISFP descriptions and visit the ISFP forum, as I understand ISFP and INFP can be very similar.
> 
> Any of you other guys disagree?


No ISFP ! I REFUSE THAT ONE !!! LOL !


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you think you could list all the cognitive functions in some approximate order according how much you relate to them?

Could you even do the same thing with all the 16 types?


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Fe / ne*



penchant said:


> Do you think you could list all the cognitive functions in some approximate order according how much you relate to them?
> 
> Could you even do the same thing with all the 16 types?


okay guys. After hours. I came to the conclusion that I want people not only to like me but like each other. i want ppl to be able to see what they are capable of when they work together, put aside their differences. And the other part of me likes to analyze things and possibilities and try to make the best out of the possibilities. I'm not trying to sound like a campaign. But what happens is I often try so hard and exert so much effort trying with some people that I give up temporarily, only to come back to trying again. I want camaraderie, but I can still see differences, but negativity gets you back where you started. I don't handle very negative people real well but I can see where they come from and relate, but would rather not as it's depressing.

After strategically having the cognitive functions read to me and broken down into one thought at a time (so as to not uncontiously manipulate myself into selectively choosing one function over another), NE and FE were dominant, with TE close behind. (I had a firm NO to SE, FI,SI, and NI without knowing what they were; and a partial no to TI) 

*NE ENFP/ENTP*
*FE ENFJ/ESFJ*TE ESTJ/ENTJ

Your thoughts and feelings on that


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

drodri01 said:


> okay guys. After hours. I came to the conclusion that I want people not only to like me but like each other. i want ppl to be able to see what they are capable of when they work together, put aside their differences. And the other part of me likes to analyze things and possibilities and try to make the best out of the possibilities. I'm not trying to sound like a campaign. But what happens is I often try so hard and exert so much effort trying with some people that I give up temporarily, only to come back to trying again. I want camaraderie, but I can still see differences, but negativity gets you back where you started. I don't handle very negative people real well but I can see where they come from and relate, but would rather not as it's depressing.
> 
> After strategically having the cognitive functions read to me and broken down into one thought at a time (so as to not uncontiously manipulate myself into selectively choosing one function over another), NE and FE were dominant, with TE close behind. (I had a firm NO to SE, FI,SI, and NI without knowing what they were; and a partial no to TI)
> 
> ...


That's a pretty clear sign you are an extravert at least... :crazy:

If we then try the assumption that your not understanding Se, Fi, Si and Ni is due to not using them consciously, then you are left with Ne, Fe, Te and Ti. Since your dominant function would be extraverted and your auxiliary introverted, and you need one perceiveing and one judging function in your first two, the only reasonable conclusion from your post is that you are ENTP. Claiming Ne and Fe as the top two functions makes you an extravert—Exxx. The only introverted function that you would accept using is Ti, so that must be your auxiliary—ExTx. With T as auxiliary, Fe can't be your dominant, so Ne will have to be—ENTP.

WIth ENTP as the conclusion from this test, I start wondering if there is any type we haven't been guessing for you by now...  If you re-read all your own posts in this thread, do you think that your now deeper understanding of the functions can explain your previously stating to be an introvert, and the post where you "instantly" related to Si.

Or does ESFJ make more sense to you than ENTP? Honestly, your responses so far are not really painting a coherent image as far as I can see... :blushed:

Probably one could also suggest ENFP based on your post in general, and presume your rejection of Fi is due to misunderstanding, but I'm not really completely happy with that, at least yet.

:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Penchant. this all made me feel down. I'm gonna have to not think about it so much. I had today off and it's all I thought about. It seemed more like I've been trying to find me in each personality. I don't think I am understanding the cognitive functions. Promise I'll get back to you soon. Thank you so very very very much for trying to help. 

:happy::happy:

I think IXXX :crying: I DUNNO!! LOL , I'm gonna go figure me out and come back. LOL ....


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

pc3000 said:


> MBTI characteristics & 16 Personality Types
> Hey, so if you had to pick between Te,Fi and Ti,Fe which would you pick?
> And between Se,Ni and Ne,Si?


pc3000

Fe,Ti
Se,Ni


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Well that went against my theory about you being ESFJ :crazy:

But if you do use those functions, you could be ISTP, ESTP, INFJ, ENFJ except you seem to prefer Fe over Ti which means either INFJ or ENFJ....


-Why or why not INFJ or ENFJ?

-Would you say you were more or less stressed back when you tested INFJ? Sometimes under stress, people use their inferior functions more.

-If you could have more friends, would you?

-Would you say you -think before speaking- more or -are talkative- more or no difference?

It just seems like if you are energised by interacting with people/external things, you are an extravert but that goes against you thinking you are introvert so it's strange, lol. The P-ness in your results could be the Se of the NFJ coming through or the Ne of the SFJ coming through maybe...

Why not ESFJ again?


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

pc3000 said:


> Well that went against my theory about you being ESFJ :crazy:
> 
> But if you do use those functions, you could be ISTP, ESTP, INFJ, ENFJ except you seem to prefer Fe over Ti which means either INFJ or ENFJ....
> 
> ...


 I am right with you. TI can be strong sometimes for me but I prefer FE. I think it's awkward to how the thinking is introverted, yet I'm energized by interacting with people and animals. I took a deep breath today, tried to picture who I am when I am happy and tested ENFJ.

I really think it's ENFJ. And yes, the ESFJ was my other thinking. I concluded that I am EXFJ (I rarely rarely have a P or a T when I test. ) What do you think... I read ENFJ sites, and the "chamelion" factor fit so perfectly. And yes, I long for more friends always. 

I'm almost ready to tag myself ENFJ , but I'll reread the ESFJ :crazy:

I'm starting now to notice also I am drawn I think to INTP and ISTP people (I wonder if I sometimes think I'm one of them, LOL )


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Just gimme a second and lube up here....












Oh, you meant, oh ok.... Well I am getting a strong ENFJ vibe from you, that's just my hunch.


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Just gimme a second and lube up here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an INTP with a hunch,, Gett outta here ! hehe.. yeah, I think I'm almost ready to committ... LMAO, but I sure did want to be an INFP, they are just hilarious, but never tested that !! 

I want to like have an INFP in my pocket , hahahahahaha


----------



## drodri01 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Scoai big 5/sloan*



penchant said:


> That's a pretty clear sign you are an extravert at least... :crazy:
> 
> If we then try the assumption that your not understanding Se, Fi, Si and Ni is due to not using them consciously, then you are left with Ne, Fe, Te and Ti
> 
> :happy::happy::happy:


Alright Penchant, get back here. I took that Global 5 test and I believe it fit me and sounded like me perfect. So can we help me translate it to the MBTI 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Extroversion |||||||||||||| 54% 
Orderliness |||||||||||||| 56% 
Emotional Stability |||||||||||||||| 68% 
Accommodation |||||||||||| 50% 
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||| 60% 

Your Global5/SLOAN type is SCOAI
Your Primary type is Calm

SCOAI 
(2.8% of women; 4.0% of men)


Big Five Word Test Results
Extroversion (54%) medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.
Accommodation(50%) medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.
Orderliness (56%) moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.
Emotional Stability(68%) moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
Inquisitiveness(60%) moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical 

happy, level emotions, not easily discouraged, optimistic, fearless, self confident, non-hostile, trusting, rarely sad, social, content, positive, knows where life is going, socially skilled, not quiet around strangers, acts comfortably with others, takes on responsibilities, likes public speaking, not prone to worrying, not apprehensive about new encounters, flexible, adapts easily to new situations, not afraid to draw attention to self, likes to lead, not bored while working, likes others, hard to annoy, calm in crisis, does not second guess self, not embarrassed easily, high energy level, easy to understand, thinks before acting, strong sense or purpose, likes crowds, interested in science, not prone to jealousy, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, fearless, not skeptical, true to self in all circumstances, highly motivated to succeed, decisive, easy to get to know, narcissistic, driven by reason, physically fit, passionate about bettering the world's condition, finishes most things they start, not easily confused, willing to explain things twice, thinks they are extraordinary 

favored careers
medical doctor, scientist, biotechnology, academic, research scientist, scholar, college professor, emt/paramedic, strategist, biologist, forensic scientist, ambassador, public health professional, researcher, neurologist, project manager, supervisor, philosopher, healer, biochemist, medical examiner, medical researcher, political scientist, neurosurgeon, mathematician, international relations specialist, public relations specialist, lawyer, surgeon, manager, philosophy professor, psychologist, professional college student, chemist, public relations manager, pediatrician, genetics researcher, microbiologist, research psychologist, chemistry teacher, sports medicine, military intelligence, nurse, ceo, health educator, physiotherapist, politician, forensic pathologist, diplomat, cardiologist, judge

unfavored careers (this is true, I wouldn't want to do any of these)
hair dresser, tatoo artist, makeup artist, bar owner, comic book artist, cartoonist, fashion designer, body piercer, record store owner, shop assistant, assassin, truck driver, stay at home parent


----------

